Ask HN: What's the best place to hire part-time Python consultants? - node-bayarea
======
jlgaddis
Who not here, on HN?

Look through the most recent "Who wants to be hired?" thread [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419534)

